# Wiakoloa Beach Resort and Kings Land



## Beachlady (May 18, 2008)

We have stayed at Wiakoloa Beach Resort in 2006 and considering another visit to Wiakoloa.  Does anyone know what the golf greens fees are if staying at the resort?  Are there any discounts? What are your must do's that you enjoyed other than seeing the volcano?


----------



## nonutrix (May 18, 2008)

Beachlady said:


> We have stayed at Wiakoloa Beach Resort in 2006 and considering another visit to Wiakoloa.  Does anyone know what the golf greens fees are if staying at the resort?  Are there any discounts? What are your must do's that you enjoyed other than seeing the volcano?



I got this in an email from Hawaiian Airlines.  It has a list for each island.  Here's the one for the Big Island.  Thought it was interesting.

http://www.hawaiianair.com/specialoffers/documents/7days-bigisland.html?hacmp=EMC_Seven_Perfect_Days_MVCI

nonutrix


----------



## TTom (May 19, 2008)

*No Discounts on green fees*

Just got back from HGVC Kohala Suites.  In our sales presentation, the rep indicated that the golf courses had stopped offering owner discounts to the Waikoloa Beach Resort residents (all of them).  There was a "buy in" program which was not very successful, and Hilton people are now recommending other courses in the area.  They are hoping that the golf course people realize the error of their ways and return to offering discounts.

Tom


----------



## charford (May 19, 2008)

> In our sales presentation, the rep indicated that the golf courses had stopped offering owner discounts to the Waikoloa Beach Resort residents (all of them).



Well, that information was from a timeshare salesperson, so take it for what it's worth. LOL 

There are still discounts, it's just not the deep deep discounts that were being extended to Hilton guests before. Those were Kamai'ina  (resident) rates - and since they were, shouldn't have been extended to people staying at HGVC or Hilton, IMO. Greens fees for the Kings course and for the Beach course are $130 for guests staying at the Waikoloa Beach Resort. It's $195 if you are staying outside the resort. There are discounted rates for kids. See here for more infoWaikoloa Golf Rates

If you rent a condo in the resort from someone who has a golf membership, it's $75 for the Beach course and $50 for the Kings course. It seems like the management of the golf courses (Waikoloa Land Co.) is adjusting its target market to the owners of the many condos that have sprouted in Waikoloa Beach Resort, rather than people staying in hotels.


----------



## Rich88 (May 29, 2008)

Beachlady said:


> We have stayed at Wiakoloa Beach Resort in 2006 and considering another visit to Wiakoloa.  Does anyone know what the golf greens fees are if staying at the resort?  Are there any discounts? What are your must do's that you enjoyed other than seeing the volcano?



You must eat at Kamuela Provision Company, located at the "left" (ha ha) end of Hilton Waikoloa Resort. http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/dining/kamuela-provision.asp Excetional food, incredible ocean view experience, unforgettable evening. (Sorry, I don't know the actual direction, but as you face the tram, take the one going left! Ride it to the end, then walk on the sidewalk up to the restaurant.)

Key: find out when sunset is, make resv's for an hour prior, request patio seating (important!). If you love great dining with atmosphere, this is for you.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 30, 2008)

Rich88 said:


> You must eat at Kamuela Provision Company, located at the "left" (ha ha) end of Hilton Waikoloa Resort. http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/dining/kamuela-provision.asp Excetional food, incredible ocean view experience, unforgettable evening. (Sorry, I don't know the actual direction, but as you face the tram, take the one going left! Ride it to the end, then walk on the sidewalk up to the restaurant.)
> 
> Key: find out when sunset is, make resv's for an hour prior, request patio seating (important!). If you love great dining with atmosphere, this is for you.



It is a truely great view from the patio but the restaurant is very pricey!!


----------



## Luanne (May 30, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> It is a truely great view from the patio but the restaurant is very pricey!!



I agree.  And we didn't think the food was worth the price.  Good, but not exceptional.  Next time we go to the Big Island I want to eat dinner at the Hualailai Four Seasons.  That's supposed to be incredible.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 4, 2008)

I heard they opened a new supermarket in the area --is this true?


----------



## TTom (Jun 4, 2008)

*Two new(?) ones*

There is one either open or coming in the Queen's Mall (on the property), and there is one in the shopping center at Mauna Lani.  

Food Express (at ML) is closer than the Waikoloa Food Center, prices are comparable (or, in many cases, better) and they have a (free) customer card, which gives discounts.

Once the Kingsland access road is open, the trip to ML should be a breeze.

We didn't get to check out the one at Queen's Mall.

Tom


----------



## Gerry (Jun 4, 2008)

Just returned from Waikoloa and there is no supermarket by the Queens Mall at the present time.  Went to Waikoloa Village and also there is a small store by the Mauna Lani.  We needed to go to Waimea and their is a much better selection including price there.  I think that Waimea is closer than Kona but doesn't offer all the tourist, etc like Kona.  

Gerry


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2008)

I was just checking out the tenant list for the Queen's Shops and it looks like the "market" is going to be a wine and gourmet shop, not really a grocery store.


----------



## TTom (Jun 4, 2008)

*Food Express*

Not intending to be contentious, but the Food Express in the shopping mall at Mauna Lani (if that's what was being referenced above) is anything but small.  It's a full sized grocery store (by NYC/NJ standards).

There may be another, smaller store closer to Mauna Lani Resort, but that's not what I was talking about.

Just want to be clear, since the trip to Mauna Lani is a lot closer than going to Waikoloa Village.  With gas prices what they are, saving five miles or so each way could make a difference.  We were really surprised.

Doesn't really surprise me that the store at Queen's Mall is intended to be "high end" (i.e., gourmet), but it did seem like a large space (as I said, we didn't really go there, just looked at the plan).  Good luck to them.  A more moderate grocery store would seem to be a gold mine in that location.

Tom


----------

